# Cockapoo Owners Club - Training Q&A session



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good morning all!

We just wanted to let you know that on 12th January we will be holding a Question & Answer Training session with Anne Rogers an ADPT trainer and behaviour consultant for our members. Anne will be available on our Facebook Page between 7pm and 9pm to answer you questions on all your training issues. 

We hope you can join us.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/cockapooclub/

p.s. If you are not already a member please feel free to join http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I know who will be first in the queue Mandy!!!! ( embee) she loves our trainer


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Don't forget tomorrows training Q&A session on our Facebook page with our consultant behaviourist Anne. We are holding questions between 7pm and 9pm. If you are not on Facebook please feel free to send your questions in to the Owners Club website.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh yes hasn't that come around quickly!!!

Don't forget you do need to be members of our main website as we like to be able to offer members special treats


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

So does this one Matt


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm lazy about training my own dogs LOL

Its a bit of a distance for us to come especially with two kids 5 and under but Im not ruling it out. I'm more into the trick training at the moment as I get too bored to train my own dogs to perfection so the obedience is a bit slap dash. 

So not sure if I will get to them or not but I'd like to just to get to meet some of the super folk on here.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Mathwith said:


> I went to the Richmond gathering some months ago but didn't really chat to many people.
> Im planning on being in the Olympics with Harold as he can do a few special tricks.
> Londons not really the place for Agility  yet
> I just thought it strange that this post gives a select few members of a club a chance to wait in turn to chat to a trainer when there are trainers on the ILMC also ;/


Matt the owners club isn't select......absolutely anyone can join, its free and easy to do so.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Its two different forums and anyone can apply to membership of the cockapoo owners club. They even accepted me LOL


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

I feel pretty uncomfortable with the fact you seem to be out to point score against her at every turn and Im more uncomfortable with the fact I bit on one of the baits you left out.....


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Soo said:


> Its two different forums and anyone can apply to membership of the cockapoo owners club. They even accepted me LOL


We were more than happy to accept you- I enjoy your posts and of course not forgetting Double Trouble


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I was looking forward to this but might be taking Molly to a training club to have a look at Rally Obedience instead  hope it goes well and will drop in if we chicken out/get thrown out


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> I was looking forward to this but might be taking Molly to a training club to have a look at Rally Obedience instead  hope it goes well and will drop in if we chicken out/get thrown out


Anne wont mind if there are late questions or if you came on at another time  She is always on our FB page and is happy to offer advice whenever people ask.  We just thought it would be nice to have a dedicated evening for members questions  Good luck at Rally Obedience. xx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> I was looking forward to this but might be taking Molly to a training club to have a look at Rally Obedience instead  hope it goes well and will drop in if we chicken out/get thrown out


 Yes well after hearing about how naughty Molly can be :laugh::laugh:

Have fun and tell all about it


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

M&M's mummy said:


> Yes well after hearing about how naughty Molly can be :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Have fun and tell all about it


Thanks for arranging this session - I really enjoyed reading all the questions and answers and some fabulous advice!!

Our training session was OK, Molly was a good girl apart from being a bit barky when she first spotted a Bernese Mountain dog and decided a dog that big needed to be shouted at. The whole session was very slow paced though and I think to be honest we have more fun with training sessions at home so I think for now I will just stick with working with her at home.


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

This thread has confused me, are there some bits missing or am I missing something?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wizbus said:


> This thread has confused me, are there some bits missing or am I missing something?




Yes some unnessercary posts have been removed


----------



## Wizbus (Feb 26, 2011)

Oh ok, thanks.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Now everyone knows Im nuts and talk to myself......


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

i think everyone knew anyway.........


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

2ndhandgal said:


> Thanks for arranging this session - I really enjoyed reading all the questions and answers and some fabulous advice!!
> 
> Our training session was OK, Molly was a good girl apart from being a bit barky when she first spotted a Bernese Mountain dog and decided a dog that big needed to be shouted at. The whole session was very slow paced though and I think to be honest we have more fun with training sessions at home so I think for now I will just stick with working with her at home.


Hopefully you can join in on the next one


----------

